
Patrick Stewart: I find myself excited to be returning to Jean-Luc Picard - danso
https://twitter.com/SirPatStew/status/1025840545216823296
======
nate
This is ridiculous how excited I am about this :) Oy it's been a rough year.
On top of all things, cat was in ER again today. At least Jean-Luc is coming
back.

